# Micromaster 440 mit DP an S7-300



## bluesky (14 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich sitze schon seit einigen Stunden vor der Kombination S7-300 315-2DP und MM 440 mit DP-Anschaltung. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Kombination und hat eine kuze und schnell zum Erfolg führende Anleitung?
Mein Problem fängt schon beim Parameter P0700 Auswahl der Befehlsquelle im MM 440 an, welche muss ich da auswählen?
---------------------------------------------------------------
Legt die Befehlsquelle fest, über die der Umrichter gesteuert wird.
0 Werksseitige Voreinstellung
1 BOP (Umrichtertastatur)
2 Klemmenleiste
4 USS an BOP-Link
5 USS an COM-Link (über Steuerklemmen 29 und 30)
6 CB an COM-Link (CB = Kommunikationsbaugruppe)
---------------------------------------------------------------
PS: die Kommunikation Umrichter SPS ist i grünen Bereich.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß bluesky


----------



## Da_Basco (14 Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Wichtig ist zuerst einmal das der Parameter P700 (Befehlsquelle) auf 6 wie auch der P1000 (Frequenzsollwert) auf 6 stehen muss!

Hast du dir schon mal das MM420 Beispiel in den Siemens Ausbildungsunterlagen angeschaut? Lässt sich eigentlich 1:1 auf dein Projekt übertragen.

EDIT: Habe das Beispiel von Siemens mal angehängt.


----------



## bluesky (14 Mai 2009)

Hast Du zufällig einen Link zu den Unterlagen?

Gruß bluesky


----------



## Da_Basco (14 Mai 2009)

Jopp, siehe meinen ersten Beitrag.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Mai 2009)

Hast du mal die Suchfunktion genutzt ??? Das Thema hatten wir schon sehr häufig


----------

